# داوم على الايجابيات مهما كانت السلبيات



## happy angel (18 أغسطس 2008)

*اولا ما هي الايجابيات؟؟*
الايجابيات كثيره جداا و متنوعه بس هنتكلم عن 3 ايجابيات اساسيه وهم:

1-نكلم ربنا(الصلاه):
فأبسط تعريف للصلاه هو اننا نكلم ربنا على شرط فكرنا يكون في الصلاه ومنسرحش وخذ موسى النبي مثل انه كان(يكلم الرب وجهاا لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه)"خر33-11"

2-نسمع ربنا (قراه الكتاب المقدس):
نقرأه بفهم مش كما لقوم عاده نقرأه بروح الصلاه و الايمان وهنا تشعر ان ربنا بيكلمك

3-نأكل جسد ربنا(التناول):
وهنا نكتفي بما قاله رب المجد(فمن يأكلني فهو يحيا بي)"يو6-57"
(ان لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الانسان وتشربوا دمه فليس لكم حياه فيكم)"يو6-53"

هذه هي الايجابيات الاساسيه:ان نكلم ربنا،نسمع ربنا، نأكل جسد ربنا

*ثانياا ماهي السلبيات؟؟*
السلبيات كثيره جداا ونلخصها في5انواع:

1-الخطايا:ومن منا بلا خطيه ففي كل مرحله من مراحل حياتناتحاربنا انواع من الخطايا وفي انواع منها بيفضل معنا وتحاربنا طول عمرنا فمن منا بلا خطيه؟؟
وهي تكون فاصله بينا وبين ربنا(اثامكم صارت فاصله بينكم وبين الهكم)"اش59-2"
وبالتوبه يزول هذا الحاجز الذي كونته الخطيه وحدثنا ان نداوم على الايجابيات مهما كانت السلبيات ومهما كانت الخطايا فالتوبه عمل مستمر في حياتنا كلما نخطئ نتوب وكلما نسقط نقوم ان الشيطان ليس ان يسقطنا في الخطيه انما في اليأس بعد الخطيه



في اجتماع البابا شنوده سأله احد الحاضرين قائلا انا يئست تماماا كلما اقوم اسقط كلما اقوم اسقط فماذا افعل؟

اجابه قداسته:ولماذا لاتقول كلما اسقط اقوم كلما اسقط اقوم لازم يكون عندك رجاء وقوه وكلما تسقط تقوم





2-المشاكل و الضيقات:ومن فينا لايوجد عنده مشاكل ربما قبل ان تنتهي المشكله تكون الاخرى قد جائت
الناس هنا ينقسموا الى اتنين
1يضع ربنا بينه وبين المشاكل
2يضع المشكله بينه وبين ربنا
وفي الاول رجاء وفي التاني اليأس
جرب تحط ربنا بينك وبين اي مشكله سعتها تجد السلام يملا قلوبنا وسعتها اسأل مجرب هتقرب من ربنا اكتر واكتر تتلذذ بربنا المهم ان نداوم على الايجابيات مهما كانت السلبيات(عند كثره همومي في داخلي تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي)"مز94"

3-المشغوليه:
هناك فرقا بين الذين يعملون بجديه وبين الغارقين في المشغوليه فلا ينتظمون على الايجابيات ونسمعهم يقولون قله فده او العيشه غاليه او العيال وقد نسوا رب المجد
(لآنه ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه)"مر8-36"
وهنا يقول قداسه البابا:
ياصديقي كن كما شئت اذا
واجري في الافاق من طول لعرض
ارض امالك في الالقاب او
ارضهافي المال او في المجد ارض
اخر الامر ستهوى مجهداا
راقداا في بعض اشبار بأرض
وعندنا مثلا داود النبي فكان محارب ورئيس جند ولكن كان يسبح الله سبع مرات كل يوم اذا فلنداوم على للايجابيات مهما كانت السلبيات والمشغوليات

4-الكسل و التراخي:
اياك و الكسل او التراخي في اي حاجه ماعدا الخطيه طبعا فمثلا لو في وقت للصلاه تقول في نفسك على ايه خلينا بكره او بعدين اوعه اوعه اوعه تتكاسل او تتراخى
ده الانبا بيشوي كان بيربط شعر راسه باليل علشان ماينمش ويصلي طول الليل حتى النهار اعمل اي حاجه علشان تحاظ على نشاطك وبكد تبقى داومت على الايجابيات مهما كانت السلبيات و الكسل

5-البرود و الجفاف الروحي:كثيراا ما نسمع انهم يصلون ولايشعرون بالصلاه او يصلون القداس ولايحسون به وزي ما يدخلوا زي ما يخرجوا من الكنيسه وهي حاله الجفاف الروحي

(انك لست بارداا ولا حاراا)"رؤ3-15"

وعدو الخير كثيرا مايستخدم هذه الحاله لاحباط اولاد الله في مسيرتهم نحو ملكوت السموات فبقولون كيف نصلي ونحن لا نشعر بشئ؟!!
فالمريض لايستطعم الطعام الذي يتناوله ولكن القيمه الغذائيه للطعام تسري في دمه وتقويه قد لايشعرون بالتناول ولكن مفعوله يسري فيهم وتقويهم
فيدوموا على الايجابيات مهما كانت ​


----------



## ميرنا (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: داوم على الايجابيات مهما كانت السلبيات*

دايما السلبيات فينا اكتر ميرسى يا انجل ​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: داوم على الايجابيات مهما كانت السلبيات*

_ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع


ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## happy angel (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: داوم على الايجابيات مهما كانت السلبيات*



ميرنا قال:


> دايما السلبيات فينا اكتر ميرسى يا انجل ​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياميرنا​​


----------



## happy angel (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: داوم على الايجابيات مهما كانت السلبيات*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> _ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​_



ميرسى لمشاركاتك يافيبى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أغسطس 2008)

> 5-البرود و الجفاف الروحي:كثيراا ما نسمع انهم يصلون ولايشعرون بالصلاه او يصلون القداس ولايحسون به وزي ما يدخلوا زي ما يخرجوا من الكنيسه وهي حاله الجفاف الروحي
> 
> (انك لست بارداا ولا حاراا)"رؤ3-15"
> 
> ...


*موووضوع جميييييييل ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## happy angel (3 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *موووضوع جميييييييل ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى دونا


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## gonees (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع حلو اويييييييييييي ومفيد جدااااااااااا
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## kalimooo (4 سبتمبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> *اولا ما هي الايجابيات؟؟*
> الايجابيات كثيره جداا و متنوعه بس هنتكلم عن 3 ايجابيات اساسيه وهم:
> 
> 1-نكلم ربنا(الصلاه):
> ...




جميل جداااااااااااااااا" جدا"happy angel
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## happy angel (7 أكتوبر 2008)

gonees قال:


> *موضوع حلو اويييييييييييي ومفيد جدااااااااااا
> ربنا يعوضك*



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى​


----------



## happy angel (7 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> جميل جداااااااااااااااا" جدا"happy angel
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح
> ​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكليم​


----------



## amjad-ri (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا 
مرسىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## happy angel (8 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياامجد​​


----------



## happy angel (8 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> مرسىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو​


----------



## happy angel (8 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


>



ميرسى لمشاركاتك يافراشتنا الجميلة​


----------

